# ASA Augusta Ga. Who's Going?



## red1691 (Jun 8, 2007)

Less than 2 weeks away know, Who's going?


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

I'll be there in K45. ----->x


----------



## John-in-VA (Mar 27, 2003)

I'll be there also shooting K45.Good luck everyone.


----------



## Dr.Dorite (Oct 27, 2008)

I'll be there shooting Range G&H, target 19 with the old geezers in Senior Masters class. I didn't make it to texas, so I guess I'd better dust off my bow and get ready. I'm excited, and looking forward to this one.


----------



## nccrutch (Feb 26, 2003)

I'll be there in Open-B.


----------



## bigcountry24 (May 11, 2007)

nccrutch said:


> I'll be there in Open-B.


Me to Buddy Open A


----------



## athomPT (Dec 14, 2008)

I will be there, Open C


----------



## bustn'nocks (May 11, 2010)

I'll be there. First time in Open C.


----------



## tntone (Aug 13, 2006)

count me in k-45..... no time for judging...


----------



## VeroShooter (Jul 14, 2005)

i'll be there d7


----------



## greimer (Feb 13, 2007)

Dad and I are going...cant wait. 

Jusy looked at the 10 day weather and looks like rain thrus. And fri...I know it can change but not was I hoping for looking ahead


----------



## bhtr3d (Feb 13, 2004)

greimer said:


> Dad and I are going...cant wait.
> 
> Jusy looked at the 10 day weather and looks like rain thrus. And fri...I know it can change but not was I hoping for looking ahead


The rain isnt that bad for those ranges...unless your stuck all the way in the back i believe.... If your on that first road with the first 4 ranges are it doesn't matter if it rains or not. all high high ground. ...Sandy bottom


----------



## carlosii (Feb 25, 2007)

Dr.Dorite said:


> I'll be there shooting Range G&H, target 19 with the old geezers in Senior Masters class. I didn't make it to texas, so I guess I'd better dust off my bow and get ready. I'm excited, and looking forward to this one.


this will give you the chance to make up some ground...i'm bound to a family function and won't be able to make it. i'm trusting you to keep an eye on that bunch of ol' geezers.


----------



## apache64D (Aug 30, 2010)

My first ASA. I'll be in Open C. H9 and G9


----------



## Archerbruce (Feb 18, 2008)

I'll be there in K-45


----------



## greimer (Feb 13, 2007)

bhtr3d said:


> The rain isnt that bad for those ranges...unless your stuck all the way in the back i believe.... If your on that first road with the first 4 ranges are it doesn't matter if it rains or not. all high high ground. ...Sandy bottom


Yeah it rained on me there last year...


----------



## elkhunter (Jun 7, 2002)

ll be there in the Senior Masters --- don't want a stake yet --- will wait longer til I get there, because I like mine done "medium well".


----------



## gabuckslammer (Apr 9, 2010)

going for my first ever ASA shoot. Shooting novice.


----------



## 3dshooter25 (Nov 17, 2008)

I'll be there and shooting Semi-Pro.


----------



## FLDartonGuy (Jul 23, 2008)

K-45 on stake k11


----------



## 5ringking (May 25, 2005)

I'll jump in here, OPEN B for me!!!!!!!


----------



## pdm57 (Nov 29, 2004)

Sr. open E5-F5


----------



## rs3711 (May 1, 2008)

Bummed out. Defending champ in Senior Open. Can't make it this year. Niece getting married that weekend.


----------



## CowboyJunkie (Oct 9, 2008)

I'll be there in k45


----------



## NateUK (Dec 4, 2008)

Be there in Open B.


----------



## bhtr3d (Feb 13, 2004)

ill be there bow novice


----------



## bhtr3d (Feb 13, 2004)

It's looking to be a HOT one for Friday and Saturday...and cool/brisk Sunday morning 
http://www.accuweather.com/us/ga/augusta/30901/forecast-month.asp?view=table


----------



## apache64D (Aug 30, 2010)

Hope the rain will hold off


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

apache64D said:


> Hope the rain will hold off


Me too. :thumb:


----------



## APAnTN (Mar 17, 2007)

Open B for me. I hope everyone has a safe trip down and has a great weekend.


----------



## carlosii (Feb 25, 2007)

elkhunter said:


> ll be there in the Senior Masters --- don't want a stake yet --- will wait longer til I get there, because I like mine done "medium well".


just so you know, i've asked the good Dr. to keep an eye on you guys since i can't be there.

see ya'll at London.


----------



## mdpate (Apr 26, 2010)

Open B! see everyone there..


----------



## outbackarcher (Oct 31, 2005)

I will be there in Semi Pro.


----------



## sagecreek (Jul 15, 2003)

Was hoping to make it with AFC-Hazelwood and BJBarker, but my son is bridging over into Boy Scouts and my youngest daughters senior prom. Too much going on at home with the kids to make it. Hopefully I can make London.


----------



## dw'struth (Mar 14, 2008)

I'll be there with no bad luck, and I will definitely be at London!


----------



## alligood729 (Mar 25, 2007)

nccrutch said:


> I'll be there in Open-B.


Me too......


----------



## JimmyP (Feb 11, 2006)

open a for me


----------



## Sentinalonfire (Apr 4, 2010)

Will be there in k50...


----------



## nccrutch (Feb 26, 2003)

Sentinalonfire said:


> Will be there in k50...


Man, you got 2 top 5's in Semi, why the switch?


----------



## Sentinalonfire (Apr 4, 2010)

Lol I was just kidding i'll be there in semi prob should be in k50 the way my yardage has bn spotty lol


----------



## NCSUarcher (Feb 14, 2005)

After missing TX and LA I'll be there for this one Open-B


----------



## mustang kid (Jul 14, 2009)

Me, dad and a buddy will be there. 
Me=youth boys
Dad=Open B
Buddy=K45
Good luck to everyone, have a safe trip down there.


----------



## apache64D (Aug 30, 2010)

4 days till I leave for Augusta! Gonna spend time with some family while there!


----------



## VeroShooter (Jul 14, 2005)

bhtr3d said:


> ill be there bow novice


OK Tim


----------



## bhtr3d (Feb 13, 2004)

VeroShooter said:


> OK Tim


Ya don't think it would work?


----------



## jjw3 (Mar 20, 2006)

ill be there in open b, my son in youth boys 13-14, and my buddy is gonna shoot k45.be safe and good luck to everybody.


----------



## XForce Girl (Feb 14, 2008)

Just got the word today, I'm going. It will be my first ever ProAm.

Will be shooting Womens Known. 

We'll be camping, look me up while there. We're going down Wednesday night so we can get some practice in.


----------



## apache64D (Aug 30, 2010)

i'm heading out of TN on wednesday morning...not gonna go actually practice there till Friday. My family has a small piece of land out there that I'm going to "warm up" on before I actually shoot their practice range!

I'll be the guy with really white legs (if I wear shorts), tattooed arms, and a Smooth Stability shooters shirt...Might even wear my UGA cap


----------



## rembrandt (Jan 17, 2004)

Is it this coming week-end......? If so, I just might be at a R-100 in Monticello all by myself.....


----------



## apache64D (Aug 30, 2010)

yup, practice range opens Thursday and everything else follows until Sunday


----------



## rembrandt (Jan 17, 2004)

apache64D said:


> yup, practice range opens Thursday and everything else follows until Sunday


I bet the R-100 people didn't know about that when they put their Georgia shoot on the calendar.


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

XForce Girl said:


> Just got the word today, I'm going. It will be my first ever ProAm.
> 
> Will be shooting Womens Known.
> 
> We'll be camping, look me up while there. We're going down Wednesday night so we can get some practice in.


Good Luck, you enjoy it and have fun. 
DB


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

Sentinalonfire said:


> Will be there in k50...


Now this is a shocker. Matt a really saw you winning yourself out of Semi and moving into the pro class like Jamie.

Good Luck
DB


----------



## cenochs (May 2, 2007)

DB he was joking look at his post! I will be there be nice to shoot a target between all the wind and rain I may have shot at 30 targets in 2 months!


----------



## bustn'nocks (May 11, 2010)

Is it Thursday yet?????


----------



## proelite pimp1 (Aug 24, 2009)

yea it rained on everybody


greimer said:


> Yeah it rained on me there last year...


----------



## dgmeadows (Jun 15, 2005)

rembrandt said:


> I bet the R-100 people didn't know about that when they put their Georgia shoot on the calendar.


A number of us Georgia folks have e-mailed both R-100 and the local hosts to inform them of how much business they will miss due to scheduling the same weekend as ASA Augusta. I would love to shoot the R-100, but no way would I skip an ASA Pro-Am for it. 
They claimed this was the only open weekend, however when I looked at the time they scheduled, they actually had the following weekend open as well. Don't know about now.

Some suggest there is still a lingering issue between Reinhart and ASA. I have only been doing the ASAs for about 5 years, so I never knew ASA once used Reinhart targets. I hope whoever is running the R-100 has better business sense than that, and it was just a scheduling too late to get another weekend deal. That is what the local hosts have told us, and we know they want to get as much participation as possible, so hopefully next year they will schedule around the ASA.


----------



## EROS (Feb 15, 2004)

Senior open for me leaving on friday


----------



## WDMJR3DBOWGUY (Dec 2, 2003)

bustn'nocks said:


> Is it Thursday yet?????


2 days and a wake up!!


----------



## John-in-VA (Mar 27, 2003)

If you look at all the Rinehart shoots there all most always on the same date's as the ASA shoots .I think it hurts them more than it doe's ASA .


----------



## drivebytrucker (Dec 6, 2007)

myself in semi pro and dad TurkeyJohn in Senior Masters...we will be there thursday afternoon bout 2...can't wait...


----------



## ChaseK (Aug 12, 2009)

Ill be there Friday morning.


----------



## 09Admiral (Apr 29, 2010)

not me!:crybaby2: stuck going to prom!!!:angry:


----------



## mrmojo3d (Nov 20, 2009)

Leaving Thursday morning from Michigan shooting open b


----------



## carlosii (Feb 25, 2007)

drivebytrucker said:


> myself in semi pro and dad TurkeyJohn in Senior Masters...we will be there thursday afternoon bout 2...can't wait...


i thought John was from Alabama...or maybe he just told me that so i wouldn't try to come visit him sometime.


----------



## jjw3 (Mar 20, 2006)

mrmojo3d said:


> Leaving Thursday morning from Michigan shooting open b


\
hey man i believe i shot with you last year in london.


----------



## drivebytrucker (Dec 6, 2007)

ha yes he is from Bama and so am i...i live in Mississippi now...


----------



## asa_low12 (Mar 15, 2008)

I won't be there in k45. :thumbs_dosucks


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

The weather is gonna be NICE!!! :thumb:


----------



## dgmeadows (Jun 15, 2005)

YankeeRebel said:


> The weather is gonna be NICE!!! :thumb:


Yes, it is supposed to be.

FYI - be aware that both GA State Patrol and the County police have been running radar checks on I-20 this week. Coming eastbound from Atlanta direction, the I-20 speed limit drops from 70 down to 65 in Columbia County well before you get to the Fort Gordon exits. I can't recall if there is another drop to 60 or 55 shortly before the exits, so keep your eyes open for the signs and the police as you come in.

Everyone drive safe, and welcome to the Augusta area... (PS - I hope sleeping in my own bed gives me some kind of home-field advantage ;-)


----------



## apache64D (Aug 30, 2010)

Made it to Augusta! Staying at the inlaws house in Grovetown!! Can't wait!!


----------



## TANC (Mar 14, 2005)

Yes, past weather forecast are outdated. It's supposed to be perfect Friday-Sunday. 70's and 80's and sunny.


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

dgmeadows said:


> Yes, it is supposed to be.
> 
> FYI - be aware that both GA State Patrol and the County police have been running radar checks on I-20 this week. Coming eastbound from Atlanta direction, the I-20 speed limit drops from 70 down to 65 in Columbia County well before you get to the Fort Gordon exits. I can't recall if there is another drop to 60 or 55 shortly before the exits, so keep your eyes open for the signs and the police as you come in.
> 
> Everyone drive safe, and welcome to the Augusta area... (PS - I hope sleeping in my own bed gives me some kind of home-field advantage ;-)


 Thanx for the heads up. Good luck to ya.


----------



## RO4VOLS (May 25, 2004)

Heading out this evening. Going to give K50 a try.


----------



## mrmojo3d (Nov 20, 2009)

leaving from MI in about 15 min see ya all down there will be glad to shoot somewhere a little warmer or where its not raining or snowing


----------



## apache64D (Aug 30, 2010)

I'm already here and most the rain passed through lastnight! Should be a nice and warm weekend!


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

RO4VOLS said:


> Heading out this evening. Going to give K50 a try.


No excuses now for sure. Good Luck!
DB


----------



## TAYLOR CO. (Jun 9, 2005)

nccrutch said:


> I'll be there in Open-B.


Me too brother! Look forward to seeing you!


----------



## T Miller73 (Jul 22, 2008)

can anybody tell me if you have to have picture id to get to the shooting area ?


----------



## apache64D (Aug 30, 2010)

Adults,yes, valid I'd. Kids,nope


----------



## dw'struth (Mar 14, 2008)

Getting ready to hit the road!:ranger:


----------



## emtp275 (Mar 9, 2011)

Stuck at work but good luck to you all!


----------



## dw'struth (Mar 14, 2008)

Had a great time as usual. Man, that semi-pro range must have been one tough motha!


----------



## mrmojo3d (Nov 20, 2009)

Ya they didnt post high scores at all Had a great time thanks to my bro stiffy for giving me a ride and the weather was great too !!!!


----------



## apache64D (Aug 30, 2010)

I had fun. Even though I was in open c with fixed pins. Lol!


----------

